# emergancy help needed



## Mandy1 (Jun 8, 2011)

I have found a hedgehog. I found it last night and have kept it overnight. It has an injured leg and I'm positive it has flystrike. I have bathed it gently in warm water and some maggots floated off it. It has eaten and drunk and walked around it's box. How can I get it to uncurl so that I can treat the flystrike. Thank you. I'm a complete hedgehog novice. Thanks Mandy


----------



## greenbeansrabbitry (Sep 10, 2008)

Are there any hedgehog vets in your area? It sounds like s/he needs to be seen immediately, especially if there are maggots coming off her/him. If you don't know of any vets, what area are you from? We can help you find one, s/he needs to be seen though.


----------



## Tishy Tasha (May 30, 2011)

OOoo no.. I am keeping you in my prayers and that the little guy makes it.. Makes me want to cry that someone just dropped him off and left him to whatever happens.. Sighs..


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Also, just out of curiosity, is this definitely an African Pygmy Hedgehog? Or is it maybe a wild European hog? Just asking because we've had people in the past who've found hedgehogs that were wild ones that needed help, not domesticated ones. If it is a European hedgehog, I'd suggest also looking around to find any shelters or rescues around you that could either give more specific advice or possibly take him and help him get well. If it's an APH, then yes, vet is definitely a good idea.


----------



## Mandy1 (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi, I'm in France. Although my french is coming along it's not the best. The hedgehog is a wild one. I phoned my vet who said they weren't specialists and weren't forthcoming with a vet that was. I think they find it a bit strange that someone would bother with a wild animal. It's a bit primitive here when it comes to rescue centres etc.. Anyway, I looked on lots of sites and one site suggested bathing, to try to float the maggots off. The poor thing has a serious leg injury, I don't think the leg will make it, it smells bad and is attracting the flies. I've had to bath him 3 times today as the flies kept laying on him. By the 3rd bath he was really quite enjoying it, and I dried him gently with the hairdryer (he loved that). He's made it through the day and is much stronger, he's eaten and drunk and is snuffling about. I'm going to take him to the vet tomorrow, but want to know, if he could cope with only 3 legs. He could stay in the garden after he'd recovered and be a "kept" hedgehog. Or is it more humane to euthanise him. The vet will probably want to euthanise so I'd like to get some information before I go. Also what medications are safe for hedghogs, just in case my vet gives me the wrong stuff. He's got lots of fleas too. I know that they are hedgehog generic, but I'm worried that he may be anemic, he has so many. What can I use to de flea him. Sorry for the long posts, I'm just trying to gain as much info as possible. I've never dealt with hedgehogs before.


----------



## Judi (Jul 9, 2009)

Lots of hedgehogs manage just fine with 3 legs, but those are the pet kind. I'm not sure if you'd ever be able to release him into the wild, or even let him roam in the garden if there was a chance of other animals getting to him there.

People here use Revolution to treat mites on hedgehogs, and it works on fleas too.


----------



## elise5211 (Jun 2, 2011)

It's very compassionate of you to take in an injured hedgie. Yeah, I also read that warm salt water baths should help kill the flystrike. Good luck in finding a good vet!


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

Oh this is just sad.. so great that you have taken the hedgie under your care! keep us updated!!
if you can possibly find an exotic vet it would be best.. if you are willing to keep the hedgie as an indoor pet it would really be best for the animal. especially with an injury being outdoors is not the best.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Good luck at your appointment, I hope he makes a nice recovery. It was so good of you to take him under your wing and help him.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Let us know how his vet visit went! I would love to see a picture of him!
I think it's wonderful you're helping him out.


----------



## Mandy1 (Jun 8, 2011)

I finally got to see the extent of the damage to the poor little chap last night. 3 puncture wounds full of flystrike, The worst I've ever seen. After extensive work last night he seems to be doing well though. He ate, drank and slept well. I was surprised he was still alive this morning. I took tothe vets expecting that she would want to euthanise him, but she said he's lived this long and is strong at the moment he may have a chance. She furnished me with antibiotics, betadine wash and flea product. The flea product should help kill off any fly eggs I've missed, but I'm keeping a close eye. He's got an amazing will to live and he's very strong considering all his injuries. We can't unroll him against his will. He is trusting me more now though and uncurls in my hands and loves to have his baths. He lays flat on his back so that I can float him about. He likes the hairdryer too. She hasn't amputated his leg. It is broken and the lower half is dead. She wants to get him over the infections first and not put him into shock. That may come later, if he survives and when he's stronger. He won't eat chicken flavoured kitten food but he will eat some chicken. He will also eat dog food, beef flavour. He hasn't eaten any kitten biscuits and won't eat worms. At the moment I'm just happy he's eating anything but all advice and favourite food stuffs will be greatfully received. Although he probably quite big in comparison to the pygmy hedgies I think he is still young. He loves to be carried around and a good snuggle. Wow he's makes some odd sounds, purring and snuffling. He can't go back into the wild, so I guess I've now become a new hedgehog mummy, so please everyone keep the advice coming, I'm just a learner. This poor little hedgie would have been dead if it hadn't been for all the help I've received from people who have posted me and the information on this site. So thank you all. I've uploaded some photos. Decided to call him Herry the Herrison. The French think I'm bonkers xxx


----------



## Mandy1 (Jun 8, 2011)

Another picture


----------



## Mandy1 (Jun 8, 2011)

And another


----------



## elise5211 (Jun 2, 2011)

Aww, poor guy! He's precious! Yeah, he definitely looks very young. I'm sure he will thrive under your care. Good work rescuing him. He's very lucky.


----------



## lmashbri6983 (May 29, 2009)

Ohhhh, what a darling! I love that second pic, with the closed eyes and wild hedgie grin, he seems to be very happy & smiley that you're holding him, I think he'll turn into quite a momma's boy! Best of luck for both of you, I cant wait to hear how his recovery is going and anything else you learn about him!!!


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

the latest update brings me to tears! you are amazing for saving the little guy.. he really is adorable too, i love his colors. so glad you two are bonding.. keep the updates coming! i'm sending wishes and good thoughts your way.
for kibble you want to get a cat food that is high in protein, i am not sure what is available by you but i am going to upload a list (hope it works) i found linked on this site that i go off of, i know there are other posts on this site explaining what ingredients to look for and what ones to avoid.. so if you cant get something off this list try looking through this site for more info to help you out.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

He is so adorable. What a lucky little guy. He has landed in a great home.


----------



## tobyluvr2000 (Apr 24, 2011)

He's so cute! And from the looks of it, he's got a great mama to take care of him  I'm sure he appreciates it!


----------

